# jhm / cxracing front mount



## k04 whore (Jan 24, 2012)

can anyone who has installed one of these front mounts please give me the i/d and o/d of the pipe they used, length of piping and what type of piping worked best for them i.e. aluminum,steel. as for silicone couplers ill probably just use 034 unless someone knows of better alternative for the same price. thanks for your help in advance


----------



## k04 whore (Jan 24, 2012)

*eureka!*

nevermind i had some 2.5 inch exhaust piping laying around it is perfect i also used 034 2.5 in silicone couplers a little pricey but there damn good and, i bought some t bolts off amazon. i also had my welder bend my piping for under 100 ill post up a diy later so you guys can get one of these sexy ass front mounts for under 300 bucks


----------

